# The Point 5/12



## Dixie719 (May 12, 2003)

Arrived at The Point about 8am this morning with DB77 and tried for some flounder at the hook. Nothing moving on the flounder, so we along with everyone else there started thorwing some metal out in the hook. At about 9am the Blues were going nuts. 

Every cast for about a dozen casts produced a Blue or a Trout. Blues were small to Taylor, but for about 3 hours (No lie) is was pretty much every other cast or two that produced a fish. The Osprey's at the same time were crashing down and pulling them up right and left.

Saw Stingsilvers, Gator Spoons, and I was using a Hopkins spoon produce fish. The dag on hooks are about dull it is so wore out!

Kept a total of three trout in that time period also , and only kept 2blues (Too tired of wading out and walking back in to the cooler).

Took a break from the Blues and tossed some Fresh bait for any Reds, pups or anything else big, but only managed Skates, Skates and more Skates along with Doggies galore.

Beautiful day down there today, the drummies will probably turn on tonight! Probably about 100 blues we caught today between us.


 

Dixie


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Good report,DIXIE..  

BTW did you see *any* spainish caught??


----------



## mistwist (Mar 29, 2004)

Well no reply yet, but if they didnt see any I know where they all were!!!


----------



## Dixie719 (May 12, 2003)

Didn't see any spanish caught today, nor hear of any while out there! Did have one BIG BLUE (28-30") about take a chunk out of my finger when I was reachin for my spoon about a foot in front of me on the retrive back in while wading. Scared the poop out of me for a few seconds. 

Sure would have been nice to get one of them spanish, not that I'm complain about catchin fish all day today!


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Usually a faster retrieve will produce spanish.I believe Chest2head once said"If the spanish were there and your only hooking up to blues,your not retreiving fast enough"


----------



## Tater Salad (Mar 9, 2004)

Seeing how the point is all sorts of wierd this year with the old southern hook... where are the blue hitting. Last year the south beach was good because it dropped off real quick but there was also a lot of current. The little gulf of mexico formation does not look quite so porductive... or am i wrong.


----------



## Dixie719 (May 12, 2003)

Tater,

All the fish caught I saw were in *"The little gulf of Mexico"* formation.

Trust me when I say I tried every reteive possible for something other than a Blue!


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

*Got off work early today..*

Went out in the tube and worked the point shoals,pretty much the whole beach from Hat inlet to the Point... I can pretty much verify what Dixie is saying,NO SPAINISH,at least none visible,and none that I could catch.. We were looking cobes and chumbed and deadbaited as well as sightcasting.. No luck with the exception of three (pretty much definate cobe runs).. Hopefully my luck will be better hookin the rascals on Saturday.. 

We did see lots of bait,ranging from cigar minnows to glass minnows,and a couple of schools of fatback.. No Alberts,Spainish,or even Bluefish made a show...


----------



## Dixie719 (May 12, 2003)

DD,

I can't believe the Blues didn't even show! There were so thick yesterday.

Oh well, I guess that's the way it goes.

How far out were those Cobie runs?

Good Luck on Sat.

Dixie


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

*Re: Got off work early today..*



Drumdum said:


> *Went out in the tube and worked the point shoals,pretty much the whole beach from Hat inlet to the Point... I can pretty much verify what Dixie is saying,NO SPAINISH,at least none visible,and none that I could catch.. We were looking cobes and chumbed and deadbaited as well as sightcasting.. No luck with the exception of three (pretty much definate cobe runs).. Hopefully my luck will be better hookin the rascals on Saturday..
> 
> We did see lots of bait,ranging from cigar minnows to glass minnows,and a couple of schools of fatback.. No Alberts,Spainish,or even Bluefish made a show...  *


Was Jody with ya? Stopped by on th way out to get some more tics but no answer. SeeyasoonIhope!


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Dixie,just had time for one "small window" in the tide.. I have been told a few boats have caught "some spainish",no mass quantitys as of yet though. "How far out were the cobe bites",we'll put it this way,I could see the beach.. 
Sorry I missed ya Dawg, Jody was at Food Lion today.. If you only knew how long that woman can draaaaaaaaaw ouuuut a shopping trip.....    

I've got a feeling that the cobes have "somewhat bypassed" there's still some here,but it's not going to be like last yr,IMHO.. OI'S on them.. They are catching nice spainish,cobes, and drummies as well..
ALL out of boats...


----------



## Rodwatcher (Sep 17, 2003)

Seems like the water has warmed up faster than last year, it's blowed out of the SW this year, last year I didn't think the wind knew any other way to blow than the NW, but then again I thinks it's all about bait, if it ain't close to shore they ain't come'n in.....jmho....


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Dixie719 said:


> *DD,
> 
> I can't believe the Blues didn't even show! There were so thick yesterday.
> 
> ...


 I had a "limited window" on the tide I was trying to fish,and it obviously wasn't the best timing...  The cobes were insight of land,but not to STAY on the point of my hook where I would have liked.. 

Water Temps I think are our "nemisis" this yr RW. Last yr those sw and nw winds caused a lot of upwelling which seem to have kept the fish on the southside of the point a little longer,jmho.. This yr I think the vast majority has gone "around the turn" if you know what I mean.. Could be wrong,and I sure hope so..


----------



## Zing Pow (Nov 9, 2003)

Hand Grenades


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

*Yeap,that would work,ZING..*



Nice fishing with ya Thursday,sorry we couldn't get the hooks in em..  

Yesterday,Dixie,I found the spainish,I mean some nice ones!! Avg of 3lb and biggest 4andahalf.. One bonita of 5 plus.. All in all a good days fishing.. No cobes though..


----------



## Rodwatcher (Sep 17, 2003)

Saw on another board that the drum were on the Portsmouth side of Oc. inlet.........


----------



## Dixie719 (May 12, 2003)

Yep,

That's my luck DD! Miss it by a day or two or three every time, but I'm not complaining! It was fun to catch them blues like we did last Wednesday. It's hard to get them days when you catch fish every cast or two.

May try to get back down there in another week or two if work and the wife will allow it!

Dem Spanish sound nice!! Nice catch!!

 

Did you pick them up on Gotcha's, Sting's, or something else? All of mine last year were on Gotcha's (Gold w/red). 

Dixie


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

We were using the white with gold inlay "local made" stingsilvers.. Here's the pics of Connord and his wife Pete...


----------

